

Yandex Browser : beautiful, minimalistic and made by Russia's Google  - NicoJuicy
https://browser.yandex.com/

======
fau
> Closed-source russian web-browser

That's only slightly less unacceptable than a closed-source american web-
browser.

------
cs0
Anyone know which rendering engine this uses?

~~~
matthewdav
Yandex browser is based on the projects Blink, Chromium, Opera Turboand other
software. License Agreement.

